# BF3--nein Danke



## Nosferto (28. Oktober 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,794600,00.html
 na was will man dazu noch sagen. Im Gegenteil zur Zeitung mit den großen Buchstaben ist der SPIEGEL gewöhnlich gut informiert und recherchiert seine Themen ziemlich gründlich..Also da greif ich lieber zur Raubkopie und hab nicht mal ein schlechtes Gefühl dabei...(/Ironie off)


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2011)

Link geht nicht. Was soll das? 
Äh und Spiegel besser als BILD? In welcher Welt?


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

1. Es gibt einen BF3 Sammelthread
2. Es gibt ein Unterforum für Action-Spiele
3. Auch der Spiegel ist in soweit nicht richtig informiert. Origin an sich ist gar nicht das Schlimme. Zurzeit sammelt Origin folgende Daten: Installierte Spiele + Hardwarespezifikation, also dasselbe wie Steam. Theoretisch hat EA aufgrund der EULA die Möglichkeit weitere Daten auszulesen, ABER: Der technische Aspekt wird dabei außer Acht gelassen. Sollte EA tatsächlich daran interessiert, was ihr für hübsche Bildchen auf eurem Rechner hat und würde diese übermitteln wollen, würde man das als Nutzer mitbekommen. Der Upload, der vom Origin-Clienten zum EA-Server geht, liegt zz. bei wenigen kilobyte. Das Einzige was Origin noch derzeit mitnehmen kann wäre ein Scan der Dateinamen - Aber fraglich wie wichtig für EA Dateinamen wie "Kuchen.jpeg" sind. Auch EA gab via Community-Manager bekannt, dass man gar nicht alle Sachen abscannen und speichern könnte. Man bräuchte tausende von Server, um das von allen Leuten zu speichern. 

Nebenbei: Ich möchte Origin nicht gut reden. Ich mag es nicht, ich verabscheue es auch nicht. Mich nervt eher diese Hochgepushe eines Themas - Sowohl jetzt bei den Videospielnews, als auch in allgemeinen Themen. EA müsste einfach nur die EULA dahingehend anpassen, dass sie genau offenlegen, was sie wirklich scannen wollen - installierte Spiele und Hardware. Den Rest müssten sie entfernen und es wäre fast gut, denn dann wäre es in etwa auf Steam-Niveau.


----------



## Servon (29. Oktober 2011)

Im Spiegel forum ist das Bild jetzt aufgetaucht. Wie sollte man das einschätzen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Äh und Spiegel besser als BILD? In welcher Welt?



In allen? Schon allein, weil die Bild den absoluten Tiefpunkt des Niveaus jeglicher Publikationen repräsentiert. 
Auch wenn ich eher Focus-Leser bin - keine Ahnung, was du am Spiegel zu monieren hast. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"](/Ironie off)[/font]



Also was? Du _hast_ ein schlechtes Gefühl?


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt verdammt egal ob meine Daten gesendet werden oder nicht - sonne schei**e wie Origin kommt mir nie auf die Platte. 

Das Programm durchwühlt einfach mal meine Platte und sammelt Informationen und ich hab keinen Plan welche Informationen es nu sammelt und welche es sendet. Sry, aber so etwas rechtfertigt kein Spiel dieser Welt.


----------



## Saji (29. Oktober 2011)

PS3. Noch Fragen? Und eure Origin-Hasstiraden gehen mir hier so langsam verdammt noch eins auf den Senkel. Postet euren Mist in den EA Foren und verschont buffed davor. Hier bewegt ihr doch nichts.


----------



## orkman (29. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt verdammt egal ob meine Daten gesendet werden oder nicht - sonne schei**e wie Origin kommt mir nie auf die Platte.
> 
> Das Programm durchwühlt einfach mal meine Platte und sammelt Informationen und ich hab keinen Plan welche Informationen es nu sammelt und welche es sendet. Sry, aber so etwas rechtfertigt kein Spiel dieser Welt.



naja ich spiel bf3 auf dem gamer pc und da sind keine privat dateien drauf ... und wenn die gern wissen wollen welche xfilme ich gern schaue brauchen sie mir nur ne email zu schreiben 
ich finds schon okay dass die leute wegen sowas auf die barrikaden gehen denn wer wegen dem bundestrojaner rumflamed sollte das hier auch nicht gut finden ... und wo soll so ne geschichte wie origins enden ... aber wie gesagt ... da es bei mir nix zu holen gibt ists mir schnuppe ... kann nur hoffen dass ea wegen sowas mal was auffen deckel kriegt


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Link geht nicht. Was soll das?
> Äh und Spiegel besser als BILD? In welcher Welt?



Ach was...

Dieses "Spiegel ist genauso scheiße wie Bild" Gerede klingt für mich immer ziemlich überheblich zumal es nur selten fundiert begründet wird... gibt Leute die behaupten die einzig sinnvolle Zeitung bzw. Magazin ist die ZEIT, was auch völliger Dünnpfiff ist.
Wenn mir ein studierter Germanist sagt, der Spiegel sei ihm in der oder der Richtung zu simpel verfasst, der soll dann bitte was anderes lesen. Aber einen höheren Gehalt als die BILD hat er alle mal.
Spiegel ist schon ne vernünftige Lektüre, man muss halt nicht alles glauben was geschrieben wird und man muss zwischen den Zeilen lesen können. Das trifft aber auf alles zu was publiziert wird.


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2011)

Servon schrieb:


> Im Spiegel forum ist das Bild jetzt aufgetaucht. Wie sollte man das einschätzen?



Das durchlesen: http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7492824.page


----------



## Servon (29. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das durchlesen: http://forum.ea.com/...st/7492824.page


Schöne Erklärung, danke für den Link.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wie sich doch alle über solche Programme und ähnliches aufregen.
Erst war es Intel mit den CPU´s die böses tun wollten, dann kam Steam, dann Blizzard mit WoW wo im Hintergrund ein Programm scannt und jetzt ist Sony an der Reihe.
Also mal ganz ehrlich, mittlerweile haben mehr als jeder zweite irgendwelche Programme installiert, für soziale Netzwerke. Sehr viele tauschen da private teilweise sehr persönliche Dinge aus, die normalerweise niemals auf einem Rechner zu finden sind, aber man regt sich über solch ein belangloses Programm wie Steam/Origin auf? 
Was kann schon von Belang auf einem Spielerechner sein? Sensible Daten? Ich glaube kaum. Allenfalls sollten User Angst haben die ständig in Tauschbörsen Daten zapfen. Im Notfall nimmt man dafür einen anderen Rechner oder verschlüsselt die Daten, wenn es sein muss.
In Zukunft leben wir doch alle in "der Cloud" wo wir unsere Daten auf fremde Server auslagern und nicht mal mehr auf unseren eigenen Rechner haben. Darüber würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, wenn es nicht mal mehr in unserer eigenen Hand liegt. Die Vergangenheit hat ja oft genug gezeigt wie Daten in falsche Hände geraten können. Aber das Thema hier ist echt Pillepalle.
Habe fertig!


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wie sich doch alle über solche Programme und ähnliches aufregen.
> Erst war es Intel mit den CPU´s die böses tun wollten, dann kam Steam, dann Blizzard mit WoW wo im Hintergrund ein Programm scannt und jetzt ist Sony an der Reihe.
> Also mal ganz ehrlich, mittlerweile haben mehr als jeder zweite irgendwelche Programme installiert, für soziale Netzwerke. Sehr viele tauschen da private teilweise sehr persönliche Dinge aus, die normalerweise niemals auf einem Rechner zu finden sind, aber man regt sich über solch ein belangloses Programm wie Steam/Origin auf?
> Was kann schon von Belang auf einem Spielerechner sein? Sensible Daten? Ich glaube kaum. Allenfalls sollten User Angst haben die ständig in Tauschbörsen Daten zapfen. Im Notfall nimmt man dafür einen anderen Rechner oder verschlüsselt die Daten, wenn es sein muss.
> ...




Aber hat eine Intel CPU jemals Daten ausgespäht? Wohl kaum. Ich denke, das kann man nicht vergleichen.
Steam ist schon eher einen Vergleich wert, ich seh das Programm heute noch mit Zweifeln, aber über deren Ausspähmöglichkeiten ist ja nichts rechtswidriges bekannt.

Und diese sozialen Netzwerke... das ist sowieso ein Thema für sich. Jeder erkennt sich nur noch durch die Zuordnung zu einer übergeordneten Gruppe, statt einfach er/sie selbst zu sein. 
Und Austausch mit Fotos und Nachrichten über Facebook wird einem handgeschriebenen Brief gleichgesetzt - ich finde das nicht schön und verweigere mich diesen Systemen, so gut es mir möglich ist.
Das muss aber jeder selbst wissen, wie und ob er das kann oder will.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> In allen? Schon allein, weil die Bild den absoluten Tiefpunkt des Niveaus jeglicher Publikationen repräsentiert.
> Auch wenn ich eher Focus-Leser bin - keine Ahnung, was du am Spiegel zu monieren hast.
> 
> 
> ...



Den Spiegel kann man für alles außerhalb des Feuillton kaum noch lesen. Vor allem wenn es um digitales geht kann man es total vergessen. Focus und Stern sind da auch nicht besser, sogar meist schlimmer.
Aber ja, besser als Bild sind sie. Viel fehlt aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe auch Origin drauf, und gecannt hat der bis jetzt nur meine Hardware und meine Game Ordner. Solange man sein bösen Bildchen nicht in den Spiele Ordnern versteckt, werden die auch nicht gescannt. =/


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Den Spiegel kann man für alles außerhalb des Feuillton kaum noch lesen. Vor allem wenn es um digitales geht kann man es total vergessen. Focus und Stern sind da auch nicht besser, sogar meist schlimmer.
> Aber ja, besser als Bild sind sie. Viel fehlt aber auch nicht mehr.



Man kauft sich einen Spiegel oder Focus auch nicht, um über Technik/Digitales zu lesen. Da gibt es durchaus qualifiziertere Quellen, keine Frage. Spiegel und Focus sind einfach politische Magazine, die andere Kompetenzen haben als über Computerspiele zu schreiben... 

Vom Stern halte ich recht wenig. Der war mal ganz akzeptabel, wird aber immer mehr ein Klatschmagazin.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Oktober 2011)

Der Spiegel... als die Krebserkrankung von Oskar Lafontaine bekannt wurde, hat er groß getitelt, dass er gar nicht Krebs habe, sondern ihn nur benutze, um eine Affäre mit Sahra Wagenknecht zu verschleiern. Soviel zum Thema "Niveau" beim Spiegel. Stern, Focus und Zeit sind allerdings auch nicht besser. Alle Magazine sind praktisch BILD in pseudo-intelligenter Schreibweise.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das durchlesen: http://forum.ea.com/...st/7492824.page



Dein Link erklärt in keinster weise warum das Ding absolut EA unverwandte Steuersoftware inklusive jede Datei darin durchsucht...


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Spiegel... als die Krebserkrankung von Oskar Lafontaine bekannt wurde, hat er groß getitelt, dass er gar nicht Krebs habe, sondern ihn nur benutze, um eine Affäre mit Sahra Wagenknecht zu verschleiern. Soviel zum Thema "Niveau" beim Spiegel. Stern, Focus und Zeit sind allerdings auch nicht besser. Alle Magazine sind praktisch BILD in pseudo-intelligenter Schreibweise.



This.
Danke


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Spiegel... als die Krebserkrankung von Oskar Lafontaine bekannt wurde, hat er groß getitelt, dass er gar nicht Krebs habe, sondern ihn nur benutze, um eine Affäre mit Sahra Wagenknecht zu verschleiern. Soviel zum Thema "Niveau" beim Spiegel. Stern, Focus und Zeit sind allerdings auch nicht besser. Alle Magazine sind praktisch BILD in pseudo-intelligenter Schreibweise.



Naja. Die Sache ist - seriöse Magazine wie der Spiegel oder Focus bringen so einen peinlichen Ausrutscher vielleicht ein paar Mal, die BILD hat so was täglich im Blatt. In der Regel sind Focus und Spiegel durchaus lesenswerte und professionelle Magazine.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage ist, für wie pseudo-intellektuell man sich selbst eigentlich hält, wenn man derlei Magazine nur noch als niveaulos und nicht mehr lesenswert beschreibt...

Es wird gern viel geredet, vorallem um sich selbst als irgendwas darzustellen. Aber wirklich beurteilen kann das jeder von uns nur sehr subjektiv.
Ich lese den Spiegel schon seit Jahren und nehme mir daher ein gewisses Urteilsvermögen heraus. Und der Spiegel ist natürlich kein Magazin für Technikbegeisterte 

Den Stern oder den Focus kann man auch mal lesen. Sind aber auf politischer Ebene manchmal etwas zu oberflächlich.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Oktober 2011)

Mit deinem letzten Satz hast du deine komplette Aussage ziemlich unglaubwürdig gemacht.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Den Stern oder den Focus kann man auch mal lesen. Sind aber auf politischer Ebene manchmal etwas zu oberflächlich.



Hast du überhaupt schon mal einen Focus gelesen? Der Focus ist absolut nicht mit dem Stern zu vergleichen. Wenn, dann mit dem Spiegel. Ich kaufe mir wöchentlich entweder den Spiegel oder den Focus, je nach dem wessen Titelthema mich mehr interessiert. Manchmal auch beide. Daher kann ich sagen, dass Focus und Spiegel qualitativ absolut ebenbürtig sind. Der Stern ist damit überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wie sich doch alle über solche Programme und ähnliches aufregen.
> Erst war es Intel mit den CPU´s die böses tun wollten, dann kam Steam, dann Blizzard mit WoW wo im Hintergrund ein Programm scannt und jetzt ist Sony an der Reihe.
> Also mal ganz ehrlich, mittlerweile haben mehr als jeder zweite irgendwelche Programme installiert, für soziale Netzwerke. Sehr viele tauschen da private teilweise sehr persönliche Dinge aus, die normalerweise niemals auf einem Rechner zu finden sind, aber man regt sich über solch ein belangloses Programm wie Steam/Origin auf?
> Was kann schon von Belang auf einem Spielerechner sein? Sensible Daten? Ich glaube kaum. Allenfalls sollten User Angst haben die ständig in Tauschbörsen Daten zapfen. Im Notfall nimmt man dafür einen anderen Rechner oder verschlüsselt die Daten, wenn es sein muss.
> ...



So belanglos finde ich Origin nicht. Wieso muss ein Hersteller das Recht haben, meine Platte zu durchscannen? So nen Scheiß braucht es einfach nicht. Ich gebe dir zwar dahingehend völlig Recht, dass ein Großteil der Mauler Leute sind, die auf Facebook jeden persönlich Scheiß über sich preisgeben, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Origin eine Unverschämtheit ist. Ich meine, wo soll das noch hinführen? Ich bin ja sowieso sehr skeptisch gegen alles, was Überwachung angeht, eingestellt. Auch die ganze Überwachungsscheiße, die mit dem Terrorismus gerechtfertigt wurde. Früher war ich immer der Meinung, dass irgendwann der Mensch von Geburt an einen Chip eingepflanzt bekommt. Heute sehe ich es anders. Sowas brauchst du garnicht. Die ganzen IPhones und sonstige Smartphones, Internet generell und fragwürdige Programme wie Origin, es gibt soviele Werkzeuge, die sich die Zielpersonen völlig freiwillig ins Haus holen und welche 1A zur Spionage dienen.
Dann dieser ganze Cloud-Scheiß, der immer mehr Einzug hält. Jeder Scheiß sendet inzwischen irgendwelche Daten zu Servern. Sogar Programme, die garkeine Online-Funktion an sich hätten. Gefällt mir alles nicht.

Aber was will man dagegen machen?

Origin, wie auch Steam laufen bei mir jedenfalls auf einer separaten Platte mit einer separaten Windows-Installation, die nur diesen Zweck erfüllt. Da wird nicht gegoogelt oder sonstwas und da ist auch sonst nichts drauf.
Auf meine Platte, wo sich mein eigentliches Tun abspielt, gibts keinen Zugriff.

Ich möchte EA nicht unterstellen, dass sie Daten auspionieren, welche sie höchstwahrscheinlich garnicht brauchen können. Es ist wohl viel wahrscheinlicher, dass sie sich nur das holen, was sie auch verwerten können.
Mit irgendwelchen Porno-Vorlieben, falls ich sowas denn hätte, können sie wohl nichts anfangen. Aber allein die Tatsache, dass dieses Programm es sich so einrichtet, zumindest theoretisch einen Zugriff auf alles zu haben, ist schlicht ne Frechheit.

Und da finde ich es auch gut, wenn die Leute nicht alles einfach abnicken, sondern sich aufführen. Ob es hier in diesem Forum nun Sinn macht, oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt.
Aber es ist ein Forum. Somit ist es hier nicht völlig fehlplaziert.


----------



## Tikume (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich boykottiere Battlefield 3 auch und unterstütze euch!

Allerdings nicht wegen Origin sondern weil ich nichts mit dem drölfmillionsten verbuggten Shooter von der Stange anfangen kann


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich boykottiere Battlefield 3 auch und unterstütze euch!
> 
> Allerdings nicht wegen Origin sondern weil ich nichts mit dem drölfmillionsten verbuggten Shooter von der Stange anfangen kann



Was heißt hier von der Sange?  BF ist halt BF. Andere Karten, gleiches Spiel. Nicht anderes wollte ich auch nicht.^^


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2011)

Um mal wieder auf BF3 zurückzukommen... meine Xbox360-Version ist gerade gekommen und ich bin drauf und dran, es wieder zurückzuschicken. Denn: Die HD-Texturen lassen sich nur auf eine Xbox-HDD installieren. Der Flash-Speicher der Arcade geht nicht, obwohl Platz genug wäre. Super. Gibt es da einen Workaround oder muss ich es zurückschicken?


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3 auf Konsole? Käme mir jetzt niemals in den Sinn.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mit deinem letzten Satz hast du deine komplette Aussage ziemlich unglaubwürdig gemacht.



Und wieso? Vielleicht kannst du auch mal was begründen?

Ich kann doch von allem etwas lesen, alles ein wenig kritisieren und mir womöglich trotzdem anmaßen, ein Stückweit intellektuell veranlagt zu sein.
Du hingegen hast doch nur geschrieben Spiegel sei genauso scheiße wie BILD und jemand anderes begründet das für dich. 
Das finde ICH unglaubwürdig.

@Esp
Den Focus hab ich nur sporadisch mal gelesen. Seit ich Magazine lese vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal. 
Das was ich da in Erinnerung hab, steht ja oben.

@Tikume
Du hast schon Recht, das Rad wird mit BF3 nicht neu erfunden. Es ist alles halt realistischer und ein bißchen was für Fetischisten... Shooter Fetischisten halt ^^


----------



## Tikume (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich gehöre zugegebenermaßen zu der Fraktion die Shooter nicht mögen. Und das seit Doom 1


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Dein Link erklärt in keinster weise warum das Ding absolut EA unverwandte Steuersoftware inklusive jede Datei darin durchsucht...



Origin kann zurzeit rumschnüffeln wo es will. Das steht übrigens auch so im Beitrag. Jedoch gibt es derzeit keine Anzeichen dafür, dass es diese gesammelten Daten an die Origin-Server sendet. Die gesendeten Daten sind enorm klein und enthalten nach derzeitigen Informationsstand nur Informationen über installierte Spiele und Hardware-Spezifikationen. 

Ich habe nun über eine Stunde lang Origin laufen lassen mithilfe des Prozess-Monitors. Das Programm hat rein gar nichts gemacht, außer sich zum Origin-Server zu connecten und die installierten Origin-Spiele (BF3, Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition, FIFA 12, Fussball Manager 2012) überprüft. Dasselbe wie bei Steam.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2011)

Nur für den Fall, dass noch jemand auf das Problem mit den HD-Texturen auf einer Arcade-Xbox trifft: Ich hab gerade mit Amazon UK telefoniert und es ist kein Problem, dass das Siegel an der Verpackung gebrochen ist. Sie nehmen es trotzdem mit voller Erstattung zurück. 

Immerhin auf Amazon kann man sich verlassen, wenn schon nicht auf EA.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Verpackung der Xbox-Version steht bestimmt drauf, dass man zum installieren eine HDD benötigt.


----------



## Foxx313 (29. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich boykottiere Battlefield 3 auch und unterstütze euch!
> 
> Allerdings nicht wegen Origin sondern weil ich nichts mit dem drölfmillionsten verbuggten Shooter von der Stange anfangen kann



Hast du BF3 überhaupt gespielt ? Anscheind nicht,dann wüsstest du nämlich das es relativ wenige Bugs gibt,ich habe die Story direkt Donnerstag Nacht/Morgen durchgespielt und bin danach direkt zum MP übergegangen und mir sind kaum Bugs aufgefallen.Mal abgesehen vom 1.Tag wo die Server ziemlich überlastet waren,laufen die mitlerweile ziemlich stabil,ich bin bisher nur 2 mal vom Server geflogen und das lag nicht wirklich an BF/Origin sondern weil ich permanent beim zocken zwischen dem Spiel und Desktop gewechselt habe.Also im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielen ist das Spiel ziemlich gut programmiert wurden.

Wenn die Proteste gegen Origin Erfolg haben,ist das gut für alle.
Nur den BF3 Spielern kann es relativ egal sein ob das Spiel in Deutschland kaum einer kaufen will,da die Server nicht auf Deutschland beschränkt sind und die daher randvoll sind.Ich spiele so gut wie nur 64 Spieler Conquest Maps und da kann es schon ein bisschen dauern um mal auf einen Server ein freien Platz zu bekommen,da die freien Slots sofort wieder besetzt werden.Auch von den Verkaufszahlen ist BF3 schon ein Erfolg,denn weit über 1 Millionen Exemplare wurden schon verkauft.

Naja aber wie gesagt,wenn die Proteste gegen Origin Erfolg haben und zu mindest die EULA/AGB's runtergeschraubt werden,wär das ein Schritt auf viele potentielle Käufer zu.
Ich selber nutze Origin zwar bediengt durch BF3 aber bin da wie viele andere hier auch nicht sonderlich von begeistetr.Hätte ich nun persönliche Sachen wie Bilder,Daten mit Namen,Adressen und alles so auf der Festplatte würde ich Origin wohl auch nicht benutzen.Solche Daten habe ich zum Glück alle auf CD und mein Notebook,was nicht für das Inet genutzt wird,mein PC ist ausschließlich für Games da.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Oktober 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> Hast du BF3 überhaupt gespielt ? Anscheind nicht,dann wüsstest du nämlich das es relativ wenige Bugs gibt,ich habe die Story direkt Donnerstag Nacht/Morgen durchgespielt und bin danach direkt zum MP übergegangen und mir sind kaum Bugs aufgefallen.Mal abgesehen vom 1.Tag wo die Server ziemlich überlastet waren,laufen die mitlerweile ziemlich stabil,ich bin bisher nur 2 mal vom Server geflogen und das lag nicht wirklich an BF/Origin sondern weil ich permanent beim zocken zwischen dem Spiel und Desktop gewechselt habe.Also im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielen ist das Spiel ziemlich gut programmiert wurden.



Die Kampagne hab ich erst mal nach zwei Missionen aufgehört, weil mir die verbuggte KI auf die Nerven gegangen ist. Im MP nervt es im Übrigen total, dass man jetzt in Jets spawnen kann. Das derzeitige System ist noch schlechter als das von BF 2.


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2011)

EA hat die EULA weiter entschärft, noch mehr Anpassungen werden wohl folgen:
http://theorigin.de/EULA_vergleich2.png


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nun über eine Stunde lang Origin laufen lassen mithilfe des Prozess-Monitors. Das Programm hat rein gar nichts gemacht, außer sich zum Origin-Server zu connecten und die installierten Origin-Spiele (BF3, Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition, FIFA 12, Fussball Manager 2012) überprüft. Dasselbe wie bei Steam.


Hab ich auch schon geschrieben: Es is mir egal was gesendet wurde und was nicht. Es geht mir darum was gesendet werden könnte! Origin erlaubt EA eine 100% Überwachung deines PC's.
Und auch wenn die gesendeten Dateien nur ein paar kb's groß sind - da passen immer noch eine mengen Informationen rein.


----------



## Foxx313 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Kampagne hab ich erst mal nach zwei Missionen aufgehört, weil mir die verbuggte KI auf die Nerven gegangen ist. Im MP nervt es im Übrigen total, dass man jetzt in Jets spawnen kann. Das derzeitige System ist noch schlechter als das von BF 2.



Also ich hatte keine verbuggte KI,bei mir lief die problemlos durch (sonst hätte ich mich auch schon beschwert  ).
Mit den Jets im MP kann ich nicht beurteilen da Panzer die einzigen Fahrzeuge sind die ich benutze und alles was fliegt mit der Stinger abschieße


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> EA hat die EULA weiter entschärft, noch mehr Anpassungen werden wohl folgen:
> http://theorigin.de/..._vergleich2.png



Tja man muss eben doch immer erst in der Presse groß darauf aufmerksam machen damit solchen Konzernen der Arsch auf Grundeis geht und dann machen sie nen Rückzieher.
Da ist ja EA nicht der erste.. ^^


----------



## Foxx313 (29. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja man muss eben doch immer erst in der Presse groß darauf aufmerksam machen damit solchen Konzernen der Arsch auf Grundeis geht und dann machen sie nen Rückzieher.
> Da ist ja EA nicht der erste.. ^^



Naja wenigstens passiert was,da muss man mal ehrlich sein das EA die Kunden (Geldgeber) doch nicht so egal sind,auch in Deutschland nicht.
Dann mal abwarten ob in den nächsten Tagen auch ein Update für Origin folgt wo das dann auch technisch geändert wird.
Hoffe ja das dann auch bei Amazon die ganzen negativen Bewertungen wieder gelöscht werden,da es dann ja kein Grund mehr gibt sich darüber aufzuregen,so kann das Spiel endlich die angemessene Bewertung kriegen die es verdient hat und nicht 1 1/2 Sterne wie jetzt


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja man muss eben doch immer erst in der Presse groß darauf aufmerksam machen damit solchen Konzernen der Arsch auf Grundeis geht und dann machen sie nen Rückzieher.
> Da ist ja EA nicht der erste.. ^^



Schonmal dran gedacht, dass EA das auch beabsichtigt haben könnte? 
Ich mein die, die es unbedingt haben wollen, Kaufen es sich und scheißen auf Origin. 
Die, die unentschlossen sind, kaufen es sich nachdem sie in der Presse(!!!!!!) davon erfahren haben, also dass Origin entschärft wird/wurde. (Ist in dem Fall egal woher, ob Bild, Spiegel, Buffed oder sontwoher) 
So schnell kann man Werbung kostenlos für seine Firma machen. 

Und selbst wenns nun nicht beabsichtigt war, spätestens jetzt lachen sie sich ins fäustchen für die Werbung und alles drum und dran. 

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Spiel, die Kampagne hat mir Spaß gemacht und der Multiplayer rockt soweit auch ganz gut. =)

/E: Ich habs aber auch nicht unter Origin laufen, da ich es auf der Xbox habe. Könnte ich es jedoch auf dem PC zocken, wäre mir auch Origin egal.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass EA das auch beabsichtigt haben könnte?
> Ich mein die, die es unbedingt haben wollen, Kaufen es sich und scheißen auf Origin.
> Die, die unentschlossen sind, kaufen es sich nachdem sie in der Presse(!!!!!!) davon erfahren haben, also dass Origin entschärft wird/wurde. (Ist in dem Fall egal woher, ob Bild, Spiegel, Buffed oder sontwoher)
> So schnell kann man Werbung kostenlos für seine Firma machen.
> ...



Durchaus möglich, es ist vorallem auch so, dass die breite Masse der Gamer nicht viel auf den Datenschutz gibt.
Oder sagen wir mal so, ich denke die größte Klientel die BF3 zockt, sind vielleicht Jugendliche, u.U. sogar Kinder, junge Erwachsene auf jeden Fall und viele von denen zocken einfach weil sie zocken wollen. Da wird halt überall auf JA und AKZEPTIEREN geklickt, wen interessiert schon irgendeine EULA?
Das weiß EA auch und ist froh dass sie diese Kundschaft hat, die fleissig bezahlen und ihr Game zocken ohne Dinge wirklich zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2011)

QQ much? Blizzard macht das seit Jahren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin eine dieser Personen, denen Origin am 'rsch vorbei geht. Wie manche Leute reagieren ist auch eigenartig. Haten EA, BF3 und Origin bis sonst wo hin und trollen sich gleichzeitig bei Steam einen ab. Ironie ? Ja. Ich will einfach nur geile Multiplayer-Action. Und das bietet mir Battlefield 3. Was Origin nun mit meinen PC macht ist mir so ziemlich Latte, Fotos hab ich extern gelagert und alles andere, was annähernd persönlich ist, auch.


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Leute sind zu empfindlich... Schlimme Sache wenn ein Publisher weiß welche Software du drauf hast... Genauso was Hardware angeht... das wird zum Marketing benutzt, macht Blizzard schon seit Jahren und niemand stört es. Außerdem wurde das ganze schon entschärft...


----------



## Tilbie (30. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Leute sind zu empfindlich... Schlimme Sache wenn ein Publisher weiß welche Software du drauf hast... Genauso was Hardware angeht... das wird zum Marketing benutzt, macht Blizzard schon seit Jahren und niemand stört es. Außerdem wurde das ganze schon entschärft...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Diq6TAtSECg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du meinst 

Steht ja nicht dein Name dabei... Naja diese Diskussion ist sinnlos, mir ist es jedenfalls egal.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Leute sind zu empfindlich... Schlimme Sache wenn ein Publisher weiß welche Software du drauf hast... Genauso was Hardware angeht... das wird zum Marketing benutzt, macht Blizzard schon seit Jahren und niemand stört es. Außerdem wurde das ganze schon entschärft...



Wühl dich mal auf Amazon durch die Rezensionen... unter anderem spickt Origin auch in Steuerdateien.


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Was für Steuerdateien? Oo


----------



## floppydrive (30. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wühl dich mal auf Amazon durch die Rezensionen... unter anderem spickt Origin auch in Steuerdateien.



Und würden sich die Leute informieren... ach egal. Zurzeit redet man da gegen eine ziemliche Wand.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Origin macht für dich deine steuerklärung und tut tagsüber deinen hund gassi führen


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt eben die Sorte Gamer, denen diese Dinge am Arsch vorbeigehen.

Denen sollte man auch nicht einreden versuchen, dass hier etwas gewaltig schief läuft. 
Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden oder eben so weitermachen wie bisher.

Ich für meinen Teil brauche kein BF3 zwingenderweise und auch kein Origin zwingenderweise, erst Recht nicht wenn so fragwürdige Aktivitäten eines Programms aufgedeckt werden.
Ich leb auch weiter wenn ich kein Origin aufm Rechner hab. Genauso würde ich mit Steam verfahren, wenn sich selbiges dort herausstellen würde. So habe ich aber offenbar das Glück, dass es bei Steam nicht so ist und von daher freu ich mich auf Skyrim, da hab ich auch meinen Spass. Damit ist das Thema für mich beendet. ^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Glaubst auch alles was du mal irgendwo gelesen hast, so weit sind wir schon gekommen :<


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Glaubst auch alles was du mal irgendwo gelesen hast, so weit sind wir schon gekommen :<



Wieso? Was ist das jetzt wieder für eine Aussage, in den Raum geworfen und Gehirn daheim gelassen? ^^

Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass es jeder für sich entscheiden muss, ob er sich durch sowas wie Origin gestört fühlt oder nicht. Hindert dich ja keiner dran, es zu benutzen, ist doch dein Bier.
Wie ich sehe bist du 18 also kannst du ja offiziell für dich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja, das ganze ist ja auch nichts Neues, nur mit BF3 ist es jetzt zum ersten mal groß an die Presse gekommen.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja, das ganze ist ja auch nichts Neues, nur mit BF3 ist es jetzt zum ersten mal groß an die Presse gekommen.



Und welche anderen Programme, die es schon länger gibt, machen es genauso?
Wüsste nicht welche. Gut, du hast Blizzard genannt, aber wenns da so ein Problem wäre, hätte sicher auch früher drüber jemand berichtet, zumal WoW deutlich bekannter ist als BF.


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja, außer Blizzard würde mir nichts konkret einfallen. Im Endeffekt ist es schon eine Unverschämtheit, aber ich will zocken


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und welche anderen Programme, die es schon länger gibt, machen es genauso?
> Wüsste nicht welche. Gut, du hast Blizzard genannt, aber wenns da so ein Problem wäre, hätte sicher auch früher drüber jemand berichtet, zumal WoW deutlich bekannter ist als BF.



Blizzard und Steam gehen mit ähnlichen Verfahren vor. Beide scannen deinen Rechner nach Hardware-Spezifikationen und Steam auch nach Spielen. Nur sind deren Programme so gebaut, dass sie (in der Regel) nicht auf andere Progamme und Ordner zugreifen. Origin tut dies, auch wenn es nach derzeitigen Informationsstand damit nichts anfängt.


----------



## The Reptil (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und welche anderen Programme, die es schon länger gibt, machen es genauso?
> Wüsste nicht welche. Gut, du hast Blizzard genannt, aber wenns da so ein Problem wäre, hätte sicher auch früher drüber jemand berichtet, zumal WoW deutlich bekannter ist als BF.



hüstel

PunkBuster ;-)

und eigentlich sind wir Spieler auch zu einem großen teil selber schuld wegen Raubkopien und cheatern 
womit ich spyware von Herstellern jetzt nicht gut heißen möchte aber es ist ihr recht solange es sich auf ihr Produkt beschränkt


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Arosk Blizzard nutzt warden und scannt deinen wow ordner und den arbeitsspeicher aber nur wenn du wow startest sonst nicht

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warden_%28software%29


----------



## Korgor (30. Oktober 2011)

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/battlefield-3/artikel/analyse_zur_eula_von_ea_origin,45612,2561554.html

https://openpetition.de/petition/online/verkaufsstopp-fuer-battlefield-3-in-deutschland

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/301011052915_bild_4.jpg
http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/301011052934_bild_5.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/2lc8q37.jpg

http://derstandard.at/1319181392729/AGB-Anwalt-Origin-von-EA-ist-Spyware

http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-PC-221396/News/Battlefield-3-Scannt-Origin-PCs-vor-AGB-Zustimmung-und-Handy-Ordner-samt-SMS-EA-aendert-EULA-massiv-News-des-Tages-852101/

https://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1319870286166&openMenu=1160644260794&calledPageId=1160644260794&listid=1018881583569

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/112559-Internet-Explodes-Over-Origins-Invasion-of-Privacy?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150365815445873_20144734_10150447440385873#f3653bde806184

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B004M17DVM/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1 <-- Siehe Kundenrezensionen

http://www.piratenpartei.de/Pressemitteilung/%E2%80%9Estaatstrojaner%E2%80%9C-nun-auch-der-unterhaltungsindustrie

UVM.

Für genauere Infos: http://www.theorigin.de

Und wer noch mehr will: http://www.theorigin.de/#links

MfG
Korgor

Edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reAqVYcFQXE

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111028/fglehhsj.jpg
Das wäre dann die Steuererklärung.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Interessante Links, danke!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Haters gonna hate.

Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen, vllt wär ein Mod so lieb und würd den Thread mal woanders hin verschieben.. z.B. ins Action-Forum...


----------



## Foxx313 (30. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir guckt Origin ausschließlich in C./ und selbst da nicht in jeden Ordner.
D./ ist leer und ich habe aber noch eine externe Festplatte (J./) und da ist so gut wie alles drin,Musik,Bilder,Videos,90% der Spiele und Texdatein und auf J./ greift Origin nicht zu,wurde noch nicht einmal angerührt.
Also was ist die Lösung wenn man nicht auf BF3 verzichten will aber Origin nicht mag ? Man besorgt sich eine externe Festplatte und packt einfach alle wichtigen Sachen darauf.Bringt sogar noch x Vorteile,die sind nicht so groß das die zu viel Platz wegnehemen (steht bei mir auf dem Rechner),man kann sie jeder Zeit ausschalten so das kein Zugriff mehr darauf besteht,der Speicher ist eig. ziemlich groß (ich habe eine mit über 1 T und da man sie jeder Zeit an und abschließen kann,kann man sie problemlös überall mitnehmen und muss so nicht erst alles auf eine CD oder USB Stick ziehen,oder gar den ganzen Rechner mitnehmen und wenn der Rechner mal ein Totalschaden bekommt sind die Daten noch gerettet.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Oktober 2011)

Interessant... logge mich gerade ganz normal im Battlelog ein und bin auf einem völlig anderen Account von dem ich noch nie etwas gehört habe. Rang 5, aha. Spielt offenbar gerne Assault.

Was für ein Schrott, dieses Origin und Battlelog.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Interessant... logge mich gerade ganz normal im Battlelog ein und bin auf einem völlig anderen Account von dem ich noch nie etwas gehört habe. Rang 5, aha. Spielt offenbar gerne Assault.
> 
> Was für ein Schrott, dieses Origin und Battlelog.



Ich war vorhin auch mit nem anderen Account drinne, sogar bei Origin selbst.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Oktober 2011)

Ea hat doch mittlerweile ne menge passagen gestrichen. Bf3 kommt montag endlich und ab gehts 

lass mir doch von ea steam den spaß noch nehmen


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin auch mit nem anderen Account drinne, sogar bei Origin selbst.



Interessant ist, dass ich alle persönlichen Informationen einsehen kann, die der Gute da angegeben hat. Mein Jahrgang, ebenfalls Deutscher. Hätte auch alles editieren können. Toller Datenschutz.

Erst drängen sie den Gamern ein extrem zweifelhaftes Steam-Pendant an, dann testen sie dieses Stück Softwareschrott noch nicht mal. Mann, Mann, Mann. Mitterweile bereue ich den Kauf nur noch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich konnte auch den Namen, die Freunde und die Games des Users sehen...


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Ea hat doch mittlerweile ne menge passagen gestrichen. Bf3 kommt montag endlich und ab gehts


Bleibt trotzdem alles beim alten, weil die origin.exe nicht geändert wurde.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Oktober 2011)

aber die origin exe kann atm doch noch nix, waren doch nur eingeräumte rechte, die noch nicht genutzt wurden


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2011)

Und wer sagt das die Daten nicht trotzdem gesendet werden?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Oktober 2011)

muss gerade 2 tage infos nachlesen, was origin macht lässt sich ja leicht nachgucken


----------



## iShock (31. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass ich alle persönlichen Informationen einsehen kann, die der Gute da angegeben hat. Mein Jahrgang, ebenfalls Deutscher. Hätte auch alles editieren können. Toller Datenschutz.
> 
> Erst drängen sie den Gamern ein extrem zweifelhaftes Steam-Pendant an, dann testen sie dieses Stück Softwareschrott noch nicht mal. Mann, Mann, Mann. Mitterweile bereue ich den Kauf nur noch.




Wie kommt ihr in den Account von nem anderen gibs keine Passwörter oder so Oo.... ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Oktober 2011)

Klar gibts Passwörter. Meins ist automatisch gespeichert, sprich ich klick auf BF 3 und lande direkt in Origin und kurz danach auf Battlelog. Nur war das eben gestern nicht mein Battlelog, sondern irgendein fremdes. Keine Ahnung, wie das technisch möglich ist, bin kein Informatiker. Aber ich vermute, dass derjenige auch das PW automatisch gespeichert hatte.


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Klar gibts Passwörter. Meins ist automatisch gespeichert, sprich ich klick auf BF 3 und lande direkt in Origin und kurz danach auf Battlelog. Nur war das eben gestern nicht mein Battlelog, sondern irgendein fremdes. Keine Ahnung, wie das technisch möglich ist, bin kein Informatiker. Aber ich vermute, dass derjenige auch das PW automatisch gespeichert hatte.



Toll 
Bestätigt eigentlich nur die Vorbehalte gegen Origin noch mehr...


----------



## Korgor (31. Oktober 2011)

Wieder vom Arbeiten da, hier nocheinmal ganz genau:



> Einwilligung in die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten
> 
> *Der Schutz und die Vertraulichkeit Ihrer Daten ist EA sehr wichtig. Origin würde niemals ihre personenbezogenen Daten verkaufen oder ohne Ihre ausdrückliche Zustimmung an Dritte übermitteln, wenn dies nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.* Origin ist keine Spyware und verwendet und installiert auf den Geräten der Nutzer keine Spyware. *Origin erhebt nur eine beschränke Anzahl an Daten* um Ihnen einen exzellenten, führenden Service zu bieten, über den Sie Spiele und Spieleinhalte kaufen, herunterladen, abrufen und spielen und sich online mit anderen Spielern vernetzen können, und um direkt Inhalte und Softwareupdates zur Verfügung stellen zu können. Beispielsweise erlauben die erhobenen Daten Origin zu prüfen, ob die Anwendung weltweit richtig funktioniert. Die Daten werden auch genutzt um Softwarefehler zu identifizieren und zu beheben wenn sie auftreten. Von der Anwendung werden keinerlei Daten wie Bilder, Dokumente oder sonstige mit der Anwendung nicht in Zusammenhang stehende persönliche Daten aufgerufen oder erhoben. Die Erhebung und Nutzung von Daten durch Origin hilft sicherzustellen, dass Sie auf Ihre Spiele so einfach wie möglich zugreifen können und den besten Service und das beste Spielerlebnis bekommen, das EA zu bieten hat.
> 
> ...


Quelle:
http://store.origin.com/store/eade/de_DE/html/pbPage.EULA_DE


Ähm, die wiedersprechen sich da doch die ganze Zeit selber ?!
Oder verstehe ich den Zusammenhang von personenbezogen und persönlich, falsch?

Persönlich: IP / System / andere Daten



> 2.  Automatisierte Datenerhebung.
> 
> Zusätzlich zu den oben in der Einwilligungserklärung beschriebenen Daten, sowie Informationen, die Sie selbst direkt an Origin weitergeben, sammelt Origin *nicht-personenbezogene Informationen, wie Nutzungsstatistiken der Anwendung (beispielsweise ob und wann ein erfolgloser Installationsversuch stattgefunden hat), Informationen über das Betriebssystem (beispielsweise Service Pack, Treiber, und unterstützende DLLs wie die DirectX-Version),  Informationen über Hardwaretypen und über den Prozessor (CPU)*.


Quelle:
http://store.origin.com/store/eade/de_DE/html/pbPage.EULA_DE

Aiaiai, die sollten mal echt Ihre EULA besser prüfen...
Im ersten Zitat sind System / Hardware personenbezogene Daten
und unten im 2ten sind es nicht-personenbezogene Daten.


----------



## tear_jerker (31. Oktober 2011)

wieso widersprechen? die sagen das sie deine daten nicht weiterverkaufen und selbst nur zur optimierung deines spielerlebnis verwenden. ob das auch so passiert sei mal dahingestellt, aber widersprüchlich ist da nix


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2011)

Jop, da widerspricht sich doch garnichts, keine Ahnung was du dir da zusammenreimst ^^


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2011)

Neuigkeiten zu den EA Lizenzvereinbarungen bei Origin

Liebe Kunden und Battlefield-Fans,

In den vergangenen Tagen sind einige Unklarheiten bezüglich der Lizenzvereinbarungen und Datenerhebungen unserer Origin-Plattform [origin.com] aufgetreten. Wir bedauern die Verunsicherung, die dadurch entstanden ist, und möchten Sie heute über den Stand der Dinge informieren. Die wesentlichen Fakten zur Diskussion haben wir hier für Sie zusammengefasst:

Wir haben die Endnutzer-Lizenzvereinbarung von Origin aktualisiert, um im Interesse unserer Spieler mehr Klarheit zu schaffen. Die aktualisierten Origin Lizenzvereinbarungen können Sie hier einsehen. [store.origin.com]
Uns ist ganz wichtig zu betonen: Origin ist keine Spyware. Weder nutzen noch installieren wir Spyware auf Ihren PCs. Origin erfasst in begrenztem Umfang Informationen, die notwendig sind, um Ihnen das Kaufen, Herunterladen, Zugreifen und Spielen von Games und Spiele-Inhalten zu ermöglichen. Die Informationen werden zudem benötigt, um Online-Verbindungen mit anderen Spielern herzustellen sowie Inhalte und Software-Updates direkt auszuliefern. Die Daten werden auch dazu genutzt, das Auftreten kleinerer Software-Fehler sofort zu erkennen und auszubessern.
Auf Informationen wie etwa Bilder, Dokumente oder persönliche Daten, die nichts mit der Ausführung des Origin-Programms auf Ihrem System zu tun haben, wird weder von uns zugegriffen noch werden sie von uns gesammelt.
Alle Informationen, die wir mit Origin erheben und nutzen, stellen sicher, dass Sie so einfach wie möglich auf Ihre Spiele zugreifen und dabei den vollen Service und das beste Spielerlebnis genießen können, das EA zu bieten hat.
EA nimmt den Datenschutz seiner Nutzer sehr ernst. Wir haben alle Vorkehrungen getroffen, um Ihre persönlichen und anonym erhobenen Nutzerdaten zu schützen.
Die Lizenzvereinbarungen von Origin entsprechen branchenüblichen Datenschutzerklärungen, wie sie von vielen anderen populären Web Services verwendet werden. Soweit erforderlich werden wir selbstverständlich mit den zuständigen staatlichen Stellen zusammenarbeiten um sicherzustellen, dass unsere Richtlinien gesetzeskonform sind und bleiben.

Mit Origin kann man nicht nur Spiele kaufen, herunterladen und aktualisieren, es integriert vor allem auch soziale Funktionen wie Profile, plattformübergreifende Freundeslisten und Chats. Sämtliche Daten, die das System erhebt, dienen allein dem Zweck, Ihr Online-Spielerlebnis noch weiter zu verbessern.

Wir hoffen, dass einige Ihrer Fragen damit erst einmal beantwortet sind und würden uns freuen, wenn Sie schnell wieder „zurück ins Spiel“ kommen. Im Namen von EA Deutschland wünschen wir Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß mit Battlefield 3 [battlefield.com]!

Ihr
Olaf Coenen
Geschäftsführer von EA Deutschland

Quelle: http://www.ea.com/de/news/neuigkeiten-zu-den-ea-lizenzvereinbarungen-bei-origin [ea.com]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. November 2011)

das müssen sie ja jetzt sagen  aber vorher nachdenken hätte ihnen ne meng negativschlagzeilen erspart, obwohl, jede nachricht ist gute werbung, egal ob gut ob schlecht. se habens ja bis in tageszeitungen und spiegel geshcafft


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (1. November 2011)

Und kann man sich das Game nun kaufen? Oder Spionieren die fröhlich weiter?


----------



## Knallfix (1. November 2011)

Das Thema ist mittlerweile auch bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen angekommen, heute im Morgenmagazin: 
fehlt wohl etwas am Ende, ggf ZDF Mediathek schauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n629piFM4qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

http://www.pirate-gaming.de/Magazin/Reportagen/EA-entdeckt-das-Orwellsche-Geschaftsmodell


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.pirate-ga...Geschaftsmodell



Entweder haben sie es noch nicht mitbekommen oder sind einfach nur schlecht informiert. Alles was da drin steht, bezieht sich auf den Gamestar-Artikel. Nur ist dieser schon veraltet, EA hat die EULA inzwischen schon geändert und ein "Statement" veröffentlicht. Zwar auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber immerhin.


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

das ist nur die pressemeldung ^^ 

ich fand es interessant das die politik sich auch damit beschäfttig und shikari 

ich kann noch soviel in der eula.txt streichen solang ich nicht an der origin.exe ändere ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (1. November 2011)

Gerade kam ein Beitrag dazu bei den RTL2 Nachrichten.


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

kabel 1 news auch ^^

dann wirds nachher bei sat1 und pro7 auch kommen


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2011)

Tja, wie in jeder Diskussion gibt es zwei Seiten: Auf der Propaganda-Hetzseite theorigin.de kam heute ein netter Leserbrief vor. Das nimmt zumindest etwas Wind aus den Segeln der Kritiker, auch wenn Origin weiterhin noch nicht hundertprozentig sauber ist. Aber zumindest muss man nicht weiterhin sich auf Youtube damit profilieren, dass Origin seine Steuerdaten ausliest. 

http://www.theorigin.de/wordpress/?p=251#more-251


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich kann noch soviel in der eula.txt streichen solang ich nicht an der origin.exe ändere ^^


die exe konnte nie was die die eula ihr erlaubt

mitlerweile hab ich bf3 auch, hab origin im process explorer zugeguckt und das passt und das spiel macht eine richtig spaß


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2011)

Also ich kann das auch nur bestätigen... Origin greift bei mir NUR auf Origin bezogene Sachen zu.

EA_Core ist dabei gefiltert ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Das Problem ist, Origin ist eine Blackbox. Woher soll der User wissen, dass nicht irgendwann einmal ein "Desired Access: Generic Read" dazwischenrutscht? Die Rechte dazu nimmt EA sich ja in ihrer EULA schonmal heraus.

 Origin unterscheidet sich in vielerlei Hinsicht von Steam. Steam scannt nur in dem Steam-Ordner, Origin überall.

 Origin hat Administratorrechte und nistet sich als Systemprozess ein.

 Wenn die Paketinspektion so einfach wäre, dann gäbe es schon längst Resultate. Die Kommunikation zwischen Origin und den Datenservern von Amazon in Amerika laufen jedoch verschlüsselt ab (immerhin etwas).

 Wenn EA wissen will, was für Programme auf meinem Rechner installiert sind (zweifelhaft genug)... da:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Uninstall

 Wenn EA Infos über meine Hardware haben will, sollen sie die Datei auslesen, die schon Generationen von Spielen vor ihnen ausgelesen haben: dxdiag.txt

 Wozu also Origin, wenn nicht als Datenkrake? Origin scannt Eigene Dokumente, Downloads, Programme, alles. Warum muss EA wissen, was für Dateien sich auf meinem Rechner befinden, wann ich sie zuletzt geöffnet habe und wie oft?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2011)

das ist nicht amazon sondern die amazon cloud, die nutzen auch hunderte andere unternehmen, das ist der sinn von server vermietung

woher soll origin wissen wie oft die datei geöffnet wurde?

http://www.theorigin.de/wordpress/?p=251#more-251


----------



## Jyndall (2. November 2011)

Sers

Alle wissen eig was abgeht, das Origin den Rechner ausspioniert !

Nun eine einfache Umfrage, ohne großen Aufwand !

Gruß


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2011)

Das ist nicht korrekt. Du hast alte Infos. Origin spioniert Rechner nicht aus.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189840-bf3-nein-danke/page__st__80




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Origin unterscheidet sich in vielerlei Hinsicht von Steam. Steam scannt nur in dem Steam-Ordner, Origin überall.



Ey, psst. Origin und Steam nutzen beide ähnliche Vorgänge. Steam war bei mir auch schon innerhalb des ProgrammData Ordners. Blöd, dass beide Programme da fast ausschließlich Config-Dateien finden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2011)

klares ja, origin ist nicht so böse wie viele deutsche befürchten

da ist keine spionage und den rest der welt scherts eh mal wieder garnicht


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189840-bf3-nein-danke/page__view__findpost__p__3174272__hl__origin__fromsearch__1
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189816-swtor-und-origin/page__view__findpost__p__3172345__hl__origin__fromsearch__1

Ich glaub es langt mit Origin Threads


----------

